# How to purchase a car



## mrdavidagroves (11 mo ago)

As an uber driver and gig worker, how are we to purchase cars? Most car dealerships want pay stubs and seem to not want to accept me as an uber driver/gig worker. Where is a place we can purchase cars. I do not have the best credit and my bank wont approve me for an auto loan. I had one through Carvana but was in an accident. I'm not liking the things I have been reading about Carvana so I am hesitant to go through them again. Any suggestions? I am in Cincinnati Ohio if that makes a difference.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

If you don’t want to go through Carvana, your best bet is then to head on over to the shady part of town where you’ll find plenty of buy here/pay here lots willing to help you. 

Beggars (no good credit) can’t be choosers in the car biz, ya know…


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

How much down payment..that makes a big difference. What was your avg pay last year thur uber??


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Put down a good cash down payment. Easier said than done but that will help when you try to get a loan.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

How is it that someone who is self employed does not understand that depreciation is part of the cost of doing business?
And factor it into your monthly expenses?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

mrdavidagroves said:


> As an uber driver and gig worker, how are we to purchase cars? Most car dealerships want pay stubs and seem to not want to accept me as an uber driver/gig worker. Where is a place we can purchase cars. I do not have the best credit and my bank wont approve me for an auto loan. I had one through Carvana but was in an accident. I'm not liking the things I have been reading about Carvana so I am hesitant to go through them again. Any suggestions? I am in Cincinnati Ohio if that makes a difference.


First Try Capital one website for your pre qualified loan amount. It won't hurt your credit score. Their agent are nice to work with. Contact them and ask whatever question you might have.
Second try Landing Tree where many companies including individuals sole proprietors are looking for people who wants to have auto loans.

But please note that getting an auto loan depends on how much you will make down payment. If this down payment would cover GAP, you will have a lien. So if you still need some money to make down payment, try family and friends AND try go fund me as well.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Stop saying you're merely an Uber driver. You're self employed and you own your own business. Words are powerful and a decent down payment along with your "business" tax returns goes a far way.

The stealership wants to sell you a car but with a loan package that can be sold off to investors. Keeping that in mind, package that "business" loan for a guy who's own said "business" for X number of years and sell it and keep selling it until you find a legit stealership who will accept it.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Carfax.com


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> How is it that someone who is self employed does not understand that depreciation is part of the cost of doing business?
> And factor it into your monthly expenses?


Uber RELIES on that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> First Try Capital one website for your pre qualified loan amount. It won't hurt your credit score. Their agent are nice to work with. Contact them and ask whatever question you might have.
> Second try Landing Tree where many companies including individuals sole proprietors are looking for people who wants to have auto loans.
> 
> But please note that getting an auto loan depends on how much you will make down payment. If this down payment would cover GAP, you will have a lien. So if you still need some money to make down payment, try family and friends AND try go fund me as well.


It's LENDING TREE . . . Not sure where you will end up with @ " Landing Tree" . . .
















LENDING TREE ^^^


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Dealerships also will reject you for a lease as ridesharing violates the terms of the lease, in addition they can refuse to sell you a car on a loan because it violates the terms of the loan.

So it goes beyond proof of earning and into the value of their collateral destroyed well before you pay it off.

What's stopping you from putting 100,000+ miles on a car during a 3 year lease then going bankrupt?

Answer : not much


----------

